# Colt Python First Shots: The Greatest Revolver Ever Made?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Python is a stunning revolver, although I personally prefer S&W 586/686.


----------



## Lisa93 (2 mo ago)

Beautiful jewelry.. Would look great in a Laura Croft style drop leg holster.. Would go good with almost any outfit. Just in case u guys are wondering what to get your Girl for Christmas...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

My wife wants a real Colt Bunline complete with detachable shoulder stock. She will have to settle for a repilica because finding a real one is almost impossible


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

ks1 said:


> Python is a stunning revolver, although I personally prefer S&W 586/686.


I am with you I would rather have a 586


----------



## MP Gunther (5 mo ago)

I guess if you're a 586/686 fan boy for you to vote for a Python is like asking a democrat to vote republican


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

For a range revolver or BBQ revolver a Python is in it's place but for field or carry gun I like the Trooper then 586/686/ or model 19. In my opinion the greatest tevolver ever made is the Colt SAA


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Icon of the revolvers, but still prefer the S&W style myself. That RIA M200 I have is more like a Colt clone, and even though it shoots very well, I still can't quite get myself used to the "pull" type cylinder releases.


----------

